# Paph bloom stuck in leaves?



## OrchidAmy (Jun 17, 2021)

Okay hello, first time poster. I have a paph cascade creek x sanderianum and it is budding! I have not seen it in bloom except online pics.

i am worried that the second bud is stuck in the center leaves? I have no idea what to expect from this gorgeous orchid but she is growing every day noticeable amounts. Really fast growing for me. I call her rapunzel for those long petals she will make. She is in a glass terrarium with grow light and next to a window with sheer curtain. There is a loose black twist tie to help keep the spike upright. The bud inside the center is growing but not UP, more open. I am new to this type of orchid and figured it probably would never bloom for me. Am astonished that it is thriving! i have a ton of different kinds of orchids now and all seem happy but since I have not seen this type bloom, I am unsure of what to expect. Pictures of example or similar paphs would help. Please and thanks everyone!


----------



## OrchidAmy (Jun 17, 2021)

Two more pics without blurple grow light


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 18, 2021)

I've never seen a bud stuck so low on the plant. Wouldn't know what to tell you. Any effort to un-stick it will likely damage it.


----------



## OrchidAmy (Jun 18, 2021)

No one has seen a paph do this? Am worried this is not going to grow up and out of the plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 19, 2021)

multiflorals do that sometimes. cut the lower bud off.


----------



## Rockbend (Jun 19, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> multiflorals do that sometimes. cut the lower bud off.


Harold Koopowitz is the worst for me - does that about 25% of the time for me, don't know why. Those plants bloom normally the rest of the time.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 19, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> multiflorals do that sometimes. cut the lower bud off.


In total accord with Stephen - if It's too low to cut, simply nip the bud of!
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## OrchidAmy (Jun 19, 2021)

Should I give it time to come out? I think as the spike grows it will come out?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 20, 2021)

OrchidAmy said:


> Should I give it time to come out? I think as the spike grows it will come out?


My Michael Koop did this in the Spring but the bud was not as low as yours. I let the spike mature and it developed enough for the flower to emerge and have enough room for petals to lengthen. Probably cutting off the bud strengths the plant and the other flowers but……I am too impatient to wait for next years blooming so I left the bud and waited


----------

